# Lichten



## Ben Jamin

Hello!
Can anyone tell me if *lichten *can mean _to cheat_ in Dutch?
I can't find this meaning in the dictionary.


----------



## YellowOnline

No. But there is _oplichten_ which can be translated as such, in a context of fraud (not cheating on your partner or in a game, at least not in contemporary Dutch). The prefix _op-_ is necessary though.


----------



## Ben Jamin

YellowOnline said:


> No. But there is _oplichten_ which can be translated as such, in a context of fraud (not cheating on your partner or in a game, at least not in contemporary Dutch). The prefix _op-_ is necessary though.


Thanks, now I see that "op" is there in the text, it is "Wie poog je *op* te lichten?". The verb is split. So the infinitive, is *oplichten*?
Then I presume that the word is cognate with the German word "Leicht" not "Licht".


----------



## YellowOnline

The infinitive is _oplichten_ indeed.

I can't find an etymology of the word, but because I also happen to know German I can make an educated guess. It's more than just a cognate: _licht_ in Dutch means, just like _light_ in English, both the noun (DE _das Licht_) and the adjective (DE _leicht_). I presume that the etymology of the word lies in making someone's purse lighter (cf. informal DE _erleichtern_), although it does not explain the prefix _op-_ (which, basically, means _above_ or _on_). In older texts I see the noun is usually written _opligting_ or _opligterij_ (for some sources those are even two different concepts, but that's irrelevant here) but unfortunately that doesn't really help. It might even confuse the reader into thinking its roots lie in the word _liggen_ (EN _to lie_, DE _liegen_).


----------



## eno2

Ben Jamin said:


> Hello!
> Can anyone tell me if *lichten *can mean _to cheat_ in Dutch?
> I can't find this meaning in the dictionary.


Oplichter= a cheat


----------



## planned_attack

Another etymological clue: oplichten can also mean 'to lift up', although I guess that meaning is slightly archaic.


----------



## ThomasK

I think Yo's guess based on 'lichter maken' is the right one. Maybe the 'op-' refers to taking away: the 'op'/'up' refers to bringing from a standstill to (...) movement, doesn't it?


----------



## Timidinho

As far as i know there are two kinds of _licht_.

1_. Light_ (licht) as in sunlight_ (_zonlicht) or not dark etcetera.

2. _Light _(licht) as in not heavy.


Oplichten can be derived from both kinds of _licht_. In this case it is derived from the second kind(2). 

Lichten(2) means 

a. To make less heavy
b. To lift (up)

Oplichten(2) (as far as im aware) only means 2b (and 1). Which makes sense, since _op _(up) suggests an upwards movement.

Figuratively _oplichten(2b) _means to swindle/cheat. I would also guess it comes from the fact that pickpockets lift items UP from your bag or pocket (and/or make them unheavy doing so).


----------

